# Looking for three bedroom home for rent in Victoria



## banyuwangi (Sep 20, 2013)

How much is the average three bedroom home for rent in south eastern suburb in Victoria??....Right now I am looking for three bedroom home for rent getting ready for my wife and kids when they arrived in Victoria....Cheeers....



Regards,


Banyuwangi


----------



## tulauras (Sep 1, 2013)

Have a look on realestate dot com dot au - it depends whether your definition of south-east is toorak or frankston!


----------



## banyuwangi (Sep 20, 2013)

tulauras said:


> Have a look on realestate dot com dot au - it depends whether your definition of south-east is toorak or frankston!


Hi tulauras,thanks for the info...I am looking at around Mount Waverley,Glen Waverley,Chadstone and Ashburton area...Thanks for your reply tulauras...Cheeeers.....


----------



## tulauras (Sep 1, 2013)

Probably around $350-$380 per week. If you're looking around that area with kids, one thing to keep in mind is what school you're zoned for (if you're planning on sending your kids to public high schools). Glen Waverley secondary and mount Waverley secondary are both excellent schools.


----------



## banyuwangi (Sep 20, 2013)

tulauras said:


> Probably around $350-$380 per week. If you're looking around that area with kids, one thing to keep in mind is what school you're zoned for (if you're planning on sending your kids to public high schools). Glen Waverley secondary and mount Waverley secondary are both excellent schools.


Thank you kindly and very much appreciated for your reply and also all your information regarding the rent and the school for our kids...Cheeeeers....


----------



## banyuwangi (Sep 20, 2013)

ascotfloors said:


> Hi Friend,
> Please contact with the local broker.
> thank you


Hi ascotfloors,thanks for your reply and I might also do that...Cheeeers....


----------



## banyuwangi (Sep 20, 2013)

1800shademaster said:


> Hey Mate,
> Well I will give you some Australian online real estate sites. Like-
> 
> realtyonline dot com dot au, realestate dot com dot au, domain dot com dot au
> ...


Hi 1800shademaster,thank you kindly for the info much appreciated...Cheeers...


----------



## banyuwangi (Sep 20, 2013)

Thank you kindly for all your reply guys...Cheeeers....


----------

